# Anyone testing 28th March ?



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi ladies ,
I'm just wondering if any of you are testing the same time as me and want to share a bit of symptom swapping and insanity  
US ? We did a natural FET , ET Monday 13th with day 3 frosties , testing date is supposed to be 28th March .
Freespirit


----------



## Cita (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi Freespirit,
I do have to test on the 28th. Until now I haven't had any symptoms, what I did had had was a terrible cold and now have a painful synus problem! I don't know if this is good as it has kept me occupied in other matters and not the thinking of the 2 ww, or if is no good for the embryo to grow inside...

I try not to think much, but finally I came to this site.
Have you being feeling anythig?
I wish you the best of the best, a BNP 
Cita


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi 

just want to wish you all the best for testing its a lucky day that day its my birthday  

all the best love nikki xx


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Cita And freespirit,
I test on the 28th too. This is my first IVF cycle, I had 2 ectopic pregnancies last yr and lost both tubes. So desperate for it to work.
I don't have any symptoms to speak of, and I know that so many other women do, so a bit worried about that. Have been suffering with a hacking cough for the last 4 days and keep worrying that this will dislodge my implanting embies!!
Anyway, fingers crossed for us. 
Love
Polly. xx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

I was begining to think nobody was gonna reply  

Cita , Welcome to the site hunni   i'm sure you'll soon agree its fantastic ( i'll warn you its addictive to   ) What sort of treatment have you done ? is it your first ? please fill me in a little   

Polly , I am sorry to hear about your losses last year   Stay   that this will be the one !! Don't worry about the cough your embies are safe inside your thick endometrium . 

Are either of you on drugs now ? Although it is a natural cycle for me I am taking cyclogest each night . For the last couple of days i have had achy (.)(.) 's and i'm sure they seem fuller/have grown ........... its very hard analysing everything ain't it  

Birthbaby   Thankyou for your good wishes , we will try and do our best to give you lots of   ' s for your birthday . I hope your bump is growning well  

 to you my friends 
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

free

just wanted to wish you all the best for your test date. really hope things work out for you this time.

i wil follow your diary

Dee


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Morning ,
Polly I see your on line ( glad i'm not on my own ) How are you feeling today hunni ? 

I'm doing ok , (.)(.)'s the same as yesterdays report  

Doyle   Thanks for your good wishes ,

Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Freespirit,
I am fine thanks, getting really nervous about tuesday, how about you?
I am having real problems sleeping!! Also yesterday I started getting weird pains in my lower abdomen, not AF type pains tho. This am the pain has moved to my left ovary. I am really worrying about it 
I hope you are ok hon. Are you back at work, or taking time out to give yourself the best chance?
Lots of love
Polly. xxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Polly ,
I've been off work since I suffered a ruptured ectopic pg in Oct   
I plan to make a gradual return a week on monday  
What about you ? are you off work ?
I think its ok to have a few lower abdominal pains , i've had a few on and off .
I'm sleeping better than I have done in months which is strange , for the past few months i've had very vivid bad dreams and restless nights , but now this seems to be improving   not sure wether this is due to me starting sleeping with my rose quartz under my pillow though ?
4 sleeps to go hunni - yes i'm nervous !! but glad to have found someone to natter with  

Loads of         
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Freespirit

just been reading all you have been through and just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world with you test on the 28th xxxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks Jess  
    to you too hunni 
x x x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

For you Free - you spread it around so heres some back.....


----------



## Elissa (May 10, 2005)

Hi there

Hope you don't mind me asking - I'm due to test on 29th, I know I'm behind you, we had FET on 16th March, but was hoping to join in as the 2ww thread is a bit too big for me and I wondered if you'd mind me nattering with you  Hope this is OK?

I was quite relieved to read all your posts:

Freespirit: I was so sorry to read about your ectopic - that must have been a nightmare.  Well done for getting on again and having another go!!  It sounds like you are having the same (.)(.)'s issue as me - I had it last time too, so fingers crossed that its a good sign.  

Cita: I'm sure your cold won't do any harm, if they're going to attach I reckon they'll do it anyway 

Polly: Those pains sound very like the ones I've got - hope its a good sign - as Freespirit is also having them it sounds like maybe its normal.

Nikki: I think we spoke last September - If it is you lots of love and luck 

Love to you all and    
Elissa XXX


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Elissa,
of course you are welcome here. Funny that you should be testing a day later, as I had ET on 17th. All these clinics seem to do thihgs so differently don't they!
Anyway, glad to have you as another 2WW/test buddie.
Good luck, and positive vibed winging your way   
love
Polly. x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Freespirit and Cita ~ loads of luck to you both 

Here's the link to the 2ww thread if you need it......i've added you both to the list too:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,51794.msg679495.html#msg679495

Love, luck and babydust, Lizzy xxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello ,
Elissa , you are more than welcome to join us hunni   did you do a natural or medicated FET , youve proberly seen we have done a natural one .
When did your (.)(.)'s start aching , mine started about day 7 pt . I'm a bit scared today as they don't seem as achey as they was but i'm keeping positive   
Its strange we all have to wait different lengths of time to test we transfered on day 3 ( 13th ) and still have to wait till the 28th !!!! Oh I recone the first few and the last few days are definatly the hardest ............

Polly how are you today ? are you still getting those pains ? do you have anything else to report ? 

Cita , I havent seen you around for a few days , I hope everything is ok with you and you are just resting up .

Nikki hunni   Thanks for the babydust .

Well ladies sending out      all round !!
Love and hugs
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Elissa (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies.  

In answer to your questions, we did a natural FET with oestrogen patches starting Day 1 of this month, and progesterone pessaries starting the day before tx.  In Spain they try to keep your cycle as normal as possible and just increase hormone levels rather than try to fit your cycle in with their schedule.  Its so much less intrusive than when we were in the ACU in London -they used injections or those horrid cyclogest that always seem to crumble or melt as you try to put them in.  The utrogestan are hell to buy in this country, but are so much easier to insert and not any where near as messy.

As far as the (.)(.)s thing, it was Thursday night (Day 8 post tx).

Have you all done the 2ww diaries?  I must go look actually.  Its a great link - I got really worried yesterday cos I had no symptoms - no nausea and (.)(.)s felt back to normal, also my hair had gone like limp lettuce which happened when I got pg last time, and yesterday it went back to normal.  I was convinced something had gone wrong.  Anyway I went to the diaries and read 3 BFP ones and found that with all 3 there were symptomatic days and asymptomatic days.  I decided then that I'd stay   and this morning - hey presto, nausea, tender and veiny (.)(.)s and I'm feeling very   .

Its a lovely day even though its Mothers Day - which I usually dread - today at least there's a possibility that we will be mothers too!!!  Fingers crossed for you all and lots of  

Lots of love
Elissa XXX


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Morning ladies , 
Hows everyone today ?
I'm a bit panicy today to be honest , as (.)(.)'s have been tender since aprox day 7 and wasn't quite as tender yesterday , and today I don't think they feel tender at all   please point me to the reassuring threads if you have read them about (.)(.) symptoms coming and going , also have a a few AF type pains this morning   I am praying so hard for a miracle ...................
Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Ladies,
I am like you Freespirit, I had sore (.)(.) and now they don't feel quite so tender.  I'm in a real panic today, have a fuzzy head and feel as tho AF may rear her ugly head. Spent the whole of last night reading the 2WW diaries analysing all the BFP symptoms! It's driving me mad!!   I have come to the conclusion that we are all individuals, and we all present symptoms differently at different times, and no comfort can be drawn from reading other ladies experiences, cos the BFN symptoms are the same!!! Arrrrhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!
I think that the last few days are a killer, cos we've come so far, and we are so near the end.
Sorry not to be able to reassure you. Lets just hope that next Mothers Day will be very different for us!!
Sending you lots of love and    
Polly. xxxxxxx


----------



## River (Oct 23, 2005)

Polly

Snap! I think I have read just about every 2ww diary and it just confuses me even more.
Having a really really bad day today. Convinced it hasn't worked and can't stop crying. Really hate feeling like this but am just starting to feel desperate.I am not just frightened of getting a BFN but also frightened of how I am going to cope with it, going to work everyday, putting on a brave face dragging myself through each day until I can have another go.
Throughout my treatment I have constantly told myself that it may not work first time and has thought about what I would do to cope with it if it was a BFN. Have been relatively calm during the 2ww and quite  and now feel like this panic has come over me. 
My cycle seemed to be going well, had over 12 follies then they only collected 3 eggs, only two of which fertilised. I was only on 100ui puregon a day and not feel worried that if this one fails then potentially I could be labelled as a 'poor responder'. 

Sorry for all this negativity- good luck to all of you on your 2ww's Big hugs to you all 
Angela
x


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi River,
I just want to send you a great big  , I totally understand how you feel, and you are not alone. Try to stay positive tho, cos the symptoms mean nothing really.
Lots of love
Polly. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Well rightly or wrongly I tested this morning ......
One day early 
Day 14 after a 3 day transfer and its a  
Think its foolish to think it might change by tomorrow 
I am soo gutted


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh Freesprirt,
I am so sorry honey. I am testing tonight. Now I am petrified. So hoping you have tested too early.
Sending you a great big hug
Polly. xxxxx


----------



## Elissa (May 10, 2005)

Freespirit - SNAP I did a test this morning altho in my case I'm only Day 12 but the wait was killing me and I just thought - what if it shows already and I'm going through this torture for nothing so I used my last test in the house (we haven't bought one for this time yet as we wanted to wait till today before tempting fate)  Of course mine was a   too     but what did I expect its way too early   .  Don't worry too much - it could just be too early.     As far as your symptoms appearing and disappearing - I don't think I've read a   diary where that doesn't happen. So    

Angela - To have 2 out of 3 of your eggs fertilise is wonderful - that's a really good ratio and shows that your embryos could be very strong, so keep thinking       I read one   diary where someone had 2 grade 2 embies put back that were only 2 cells each and she got pg, so who knows - as they always say - it only takes one!!!!!  

Polly - You're a brave woman to read the   diaries as well as the   ones.  I only read those who got pg.  Stay   hon - symptoms come and go on all those who got pg, lets stay with that - one diary I read, she said she'd decided to stay   cos you've got so long to be upset if its bad news you may as well stay hopeful for this   even though its hell.  I've decided to follow her advice  

Cita - not heard from you and just hoping you're ok?   and   to you

As for me, yesterday was the first Mother's Day for a long time that I actually let myself enjoy - we went up North where my folks live and took them out to a great restaurant for lunch - Mum was like a little kid especially when the restaurant gave her a big balloon and flowers.  It was lovely.  I felt like cr*p but that just went to make me feel more hopeful.  Lets hope that next year we can all be the ones who can celebrate   and     to you all

Loads of love
Elissa XXX


----------



## goslings (Mar 17, 2006)

Freespirit
Really devastated to hear that you had a bad result.
I was wondering what you got, now I know, I feel terrible for you.

My thoughts are with you, goslings xx


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

Ladies, I couldn't hold out any longer, especially after you guys tested already, so i got home, ran upstairs with DH to pee on a stick, and I got a feint !!
Will know for sure tomorrow! i'm hoping your tests tomorrow come up positive too.
Sending you lots of love and hugs
Polly. xxxx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Polly-  on your  . Thats wonderful news. You must be     . I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy. Take care. Mel***


----------



## Elissa (May 10, 2005)

Polly that's fantastic news       You and your dh must be   

I am so happy for you both.  Good luck tomorrow with the blood test - I'm sure it'll be fine.

Well done and here's wishing you a healthy 8 months and a beautiful and healthy baby (or 2) at the end of 

it.  May your family always be a happy and healthy one.


Loads of love
Elissa XXX


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Polly   sweetheart your gonna be a mummy  

Elissa   for tomorrow hunni


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Well i tested day 14   and day 15  , been to the clinc and they tested   ........ now they say go back and test again in 2 days time ARGHHHHH surely a BFN is a BFN , feel in limbo now


----------



## Elissa (May 10, 2005)

Free - I'm so sorry it was negative again.  I read your post - that sounds very odd - are they telling you to continue with the hormones?  I thought a   was it.  Let us know won't you?

I tested   this morning too - that's day 14 so one day early.  I still feel sick and have other symptoms so really surprised cos I've never felt this bad - its stronger than last year when I was pg, so I was really hopeful.  But hey Life is a sh*t and sometimes things are sent to try us.  Feel absolutely miserable but testing yesterday and getting a   somehow softened the blow.

Loads of love to you all
Elissa XXX


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Elissa , 
I am so sorry to hear of your BFN   and like you i know that it seems to hurt even more when youve had pg symptoms   . Please look after yourself hunni , wishing you strength to go on .
As for me i got a bleed today , so i can finally say it is over , i'm releaved to be honest , it was torture making me re test after 2 BFN's   I can at last stop the awfull cyclogest .
Love and hugs to you hunni
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Elissa (May 10, 2005)

Free - I'm so sorry for your result, but I know what its like to feel like you're waiting in vain and having to insert those cyclogest when you know its pointless is just plain cruel, so in a way you're probably better off than keeping on hoping for another 2 days.     and thank you.  I don't hold out any hope for tomorrow, cos even if its positive it will be like last time - a weak pg and liable to m/c and that would be worse.  Anyway we'll test again tomorrow and if there's any sign we'll get a blood test on Fri - booked in for a test but may cancel if BFN.

Loads of love to you and lots of   - hope you have better luck if you try again.
Elissa XXX


----------

